# Configuration after make installworld



## balanga (Apr 5, 2019)

Is there a recommended way of configuring a system after running `make installworld` ie, for adding files such as /etc/fstab and /etc/rc.conf ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2019)

They're both just text files, use whatever you want to generate it. For /etc/rc.conf sysrc(8) is useful, especially from scripts.


----------

